# Taqcquamenon falls area, need help



## Brokenleader (May 1, 2012)

Hi everyone. My girlfriend and I are going to be camping at the falls. We are in serious need of some tips on river sites to fish. We will be wading, but will need kind of easy access. Please message us any tips on where to go, and what presentation to use. It would absolutely make our trip to catch and release a trout or two!!!!!! Also where do you go for bait and tackle in the area? Thank you so much!
-Mark and Nikki


----------



## Sisuhntr (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that area of the UP, but in my experience just about any stream up here will have some Brookies in it. If you're fly fishing you'll want some Caddis patterns, probably Hendricksons, and streamers. Otherwise spinners and worms would probably bring some fish to hand. Enjoy your time in our beautiful peninsula, and good luck!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The area below the lower falls has some nice pike, walleye and a few muskie. The upper river has probably the best pike and muskie fishing you will find anywhere in the UP. I think that there are a couple of places up there that rent boats.


----------



## Fowlersduckhunter (Oct 28, 2011)

above the upper falls is loaded with pike and musky. below the lower falls is loaded with just about everything. the brookies are caught on redworms or crawlers under bobbers. the muskys and pike are caught on bucktails and spinners. lotta bait shops in the sault but woodys is the best...also can access at m123 brigde that goes over the river, an awesome spot for brookies


----------



## pikesmasher (Apr 18, 2011)

Has anyone fished the tahquamenon river up from the mouth near paradise towards the falls? Was curious as to the river depth in this area and what the muskie/Pike fishing is like...


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

pikesmasher said:


> Has anyone fished the tahquamenon river up from the mouth near paradise towards the falls? Was curious as to the river depth in this area and what the muskie/Pike fishing is like...


 Was just on the river Friday. Was a little low on the lake side of the ramp but the wind was pushing everything up river to the fact i used the troller set at no. 2 and had a nice drift up stream. Other than the smaller channel off the mouth the center of the river is in the 8 ft range all the way to the falls with some deeper holes 12-15 ft holes here and there. Has a few logs some sticking up in there too. I think the Muskie is pretty rare on the lower with the pike hit and miss. Using spinners and bucktails got only a small pike on the way up went maybe a mile past the campground. Got skunked almost all the way back down til i hit a smallie feeding around 6-7 pm. Got 5 in around 40 min. and one was a very nice one.


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Sisuhntr said:


> I'm not familiar with that area of the UP, but in my experience just about any stream up here will have some Brookies in it. If you're fly fishing you'll want some Caddis patterns, probably Hendricksons, and streamers. Otherwise spinners and worms would probably bring some fish to hand. Enjoy your time in our beautiful peninsula, and good luck!_._


----------

